# Appying for Limited Energy Tech apprentice program.



## Frisky (Aug 3, 2010)

After getting all of my paper work together and applying twice, I finally got the letter from IBEW. With my application I attached my College placement test scores, A letter of recommendation from a member of IBEW and my transcript. They decided to not accept me because my GPA is too low. 

My question is, where do I go from here?
I have been debating on taking a GED test even though I have a diploma and submitting my score instead of my transcript or paired with it.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Tapers do swell and make lots of money.

Diddling away your grades in High School effed your future, at least any future you might of had as an electrician.


----------



## Frisky (Aug 3, 2010)

I realize that not putting High School as a top priority during my first couple years was a big mistake. If I didn't I wouldn't have pulled my head out of my ass and wouldn't have graduated.

Being young and dumb isn't uncommon, but I also know it isn't an excuse.

I just want to know, if I spend the money and take the GED test, would they accept my score or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Call the hall and find out. Anything you do that betters yourself also looks good in their eyes. I can tell you I almost guarantee you not getting in if you went back and applied again after doing nothing.


----------



## Frisky (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you! That is a really good point. I figure it would be stupid not to seek out other things to do to strengthen my application. 

When you say the hall, you mean my local IBEW center, correct?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Dude, you cannot compete with honorably discharged vets and kids who took Calculus and AP Biology in high school.

Give up now, and go apply to be a Laborer. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Diddling away your grades in High School effed your future, at least any future you might of had as an electrician.



Placing all this emphases on high school grades is bunk IMO. I diddle away high school, but immediately worked my ass off when I became a helper. If you had decent high school grades you'd be going to college.

The IBEW misses the boat on lots of things. F'em, move on without them for now, work hard and beat their ass later. It won't be the first or last time they missed the boat.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The last time I applied with this bunch of elitists I gave them a copy of my college transcript showed them I had a 3.96 GPA.
It also show that I made the Deans list twice and they promptly told me I was over qualified to join the local.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> Placing all this emphases on high school grades is bunk IMO. I diddle away high school, but immediately worked my ass off when I became a helper.


The economy isn't what it once was in your day.

There are no helpers in Oregon.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Times really have changed. I quit high school after the 10th grade and still got my first real job and apprenticeship with the railroad. As soon as I got on the job my superintendent encouraged me to go back and get my diploma. On their dime of course. I took advantage of it and graduated from night school with a high school diploma and excellent grades. I would have never made those grades had I stayed in school. The experience of going back and really wanting something made all the difference to me. To juggle apprenticeship and high school at the same time was very hard, but worth every minute.
Now, none of you young guys try this today. Unless you like standing in line for soup.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

That's BS. I thought the mission statement was to organize ALL electricians. You're not one yet, but have the desire to be one, and that's not good enough in the eyes of the Union?

If you wish to do electrical, and the IBEW won't let you in, get your education elsewhere, go work non-union, and become the best electrician in your area, and make them boys regret saying no to you.


----------



## Wandering Idiot (Jul 20, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Dude, you cannot compete with honorably discharged vets and kids who took Calculus and AP Biology in high school.


Does being a veteran actually weigh that heavily in the selection for apprenticeship?


----------



## Frisky (Aug 3, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> That's BS. I thought the mission statement was to organize ALL electricians. You're not one yet, but have the desire to be one, and that's not good enough in the eyes of the Union?
> 
> If you wish to do electrical, and the IBEW won't let you in, get your education elsewhere, go work non-union, and become the best electrician in your area, and make them boys regret saying no to you.



Getting an education elsewhere would be a great idea. 
I was referred to the Union by a man that goes to my church. I have helped him do a number of electrical projects on church workdays running cable for him. I enjoyed my experience with him a lot and he wrote me a great letter of recommendation. I figure if taking a GED test and submitting that to the Board isn't enough then I suppose I will have to find another way to learn.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Frisky said:


> Thank you! That is a really good point. I figure it would be stupid not to seek out other things to do to strengthen my application.
> 
> When you say the hall, you mean my local IBEW center, correct?


Hall= Hiring Hall, Local Union Office and usually attached to the Apprenticeship Training Center


----------

